# German shepherd ears?



## shepherd girl (Jul 6, 2008)

My shepherd pup is 8 mths now but his ears are still flopsy,whilst i love him no matter what,will they go up now?
Or will he stay flopsy?
Must admit it does make him look cute


Bear


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

hi! very nice looking gsd








I don't know the answer to your question, but just thought that I would mention that this is such a common topic, there is a whole section on the board dedicated to it!!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=38&page=1

Thought you might want to check it out!!


----------



## shepherd girl (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahhhh thankyou thats very helpful


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

A mix I had, had ears like that. Someone called them "airplane ears."


----------



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a german shepherd that is 9 1/2 months old her ears are still down one may stand about a minute then goes down. Her ears some times are floppy, sometimes look like airplane wings and at times go back but stay down. I had also glued her ears at about 6 months but took it out the same day. When she is looking down and her ears flop over she looks so much more like a german shepherd. Our whloe family loves her very much and decided to let nature take its course. It would be nice if they stood but we will love her no matter what. I would have liked to add a pic. but this is my first time on and am not sure how to add photos.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

My female's ears didn't stand until she was 8 months old. You also might want to try and glue them. that could help with them trying to stand.


----------



## Donna D (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the gluing tip, but as I had said we did glue her ears at 5 1/2 months for not even a day. She did not like it at all. Bree is not a show dog. She is a loving family pet. If the ears do stand (only time will tell) that would be great, if not we will love her non the less. But here is to still hoping!


----------

